# Uber thinks it deserves a 71% take rate!!



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Uber is intensely greedy...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...


We're just on the Wrong side of the business

Start our own service. Call it "Wheelie" ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I think I would put in for a Fare adjustment. Was that ride during a surge event? That's just plain robbery of the rider and complete larceny of you as the driver. Wtf.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Dekero said:


> I think I would put in for a Fare adjustment. Was that ride during a surge event? That's just plain robbery of the rider and complete larceny of you as the driver. Wtf.


in Southern California there are no more surge multipliers, just flat surge and there was none on the map in this area.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


What is really ironic, is they call it the take rate. Same as the house calls it at the casino. F Uber!


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

OC-Moe said:


> in Southern California there are no more surge multipliers, just flat surge and there was none on the map in this area.


Passengers still pay multiplier surge. Drivers just get f##ked.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


93 dollars in service fee! What type of service did they provide? A classic third world shake down.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> in Southern California there are no more surge multipliers, just flat surge and there was none on the map in this area.


Agreed but even with flat surge when the fare is this uneven Uber makes an auto adjustment to make sure you get a reasonable portion of the fare... Just like the pic I have here... And I have plenty of others as well just like it.

The reason I asked if it was a surge event is because if so it appears the algorithm missed making the auto adjustment and by requesting a fare review a human should be able to make that adjustment for him..


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

This seems to point to the fact that surge adjustments will soon be phased out.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> This seems to point to the fact that surge adjustments will soon be phased out.


Not if they expect to cover the surge demand in my area... I know a bunch of drivers who only work surge events and high demand rides just to catch these adjustments... Me included. When I start getting fares that look like the OPs and do not end up being adjusted correctly. That will be the day I go full time private clientele only. And the day a bunch of Uber riders will be waiting extended time frames waiting on the inevitable new driver who knows no better than to show up for chump rates..cuz it won't be me.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Not if they expect to cover the surge demand in my area... I know a bunch of drivers who only work surge events and high demand rides just to catch these adjustments... Me included. When I start getting fares that look like the OPs and do not end up being adjusted correctly. That will be the day I go full time private clientele only. And the day a bunch of Uber riders will be waiting extended time frames waiting on the inevitable new driver who knows no better than to show up for chump rates..cuz it won't be me.


I'm with you. Huge lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


What the heck did you do drive 
out of a $25 sticky surge zone?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I would go private if that happened to me with no adjustments made. There is no way this fare is that true.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


Will take that all day long. Not at all concerned with what Uber makes. In fact, hope to see them more profitable!

Why would I take that ride, assuming everything's else is okay with it? Because, depending on the pickup time, it looks like it pro rates out to close to $100/hour.

Trust me on this, many folks will gladly accept these rates. It either works or it doesn't. If it doesn't work?

Move on.

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will take that all day long. Not at all concerned with what Uber makes. In fact, hope to see them more profitable!
> 
> Why would I take that ride, assuming everything's else is okay with it? Because, depending on the pickup time, it looks like it pro rates out to close to $100/hour.
> 
> ...


Please explain how that pro rates close to $100/hour. I'll wait.

and looking at what you are making per hour instead of what you are making per mile is exactly why uber is winning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


Ridiculous !


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Will take that all day long. Not at all concerned with what Uber makes. In fact, hope to see them more profitable!
> 
> Why would I take that ride, assuming everything's else is okay with it? Because, depending on the pickup time, it looks like it pro rates out to close to $100/hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nightrider82 said:


> Please explain how that pro rates close to $100/hour. I'll wait.
> 
> and looking at what you are making per hour instead of what you are making per mile is exactly why uber is winning.


If you can't figure this out, it's why you're losing. It is so basic, am not going to explain. Fifth grade math.

Pro rated per hour. Get it? If not, you're on my level.

UBER ROCKS!!
&#128077;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NoPooPool said:


> What is really ironic, is they call it the take rate. Same as the house calls it at the casino. F Uber!


Uber SKIMS just like Casino also.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

radikia said:


> View attachment 377650


And your education level?


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


They were sued and lost over this very practice. Go to green light hub and ask for more of a split. Most of the time at the end of the trip summary it says "surge was increased and shared with driver", yours does not. I got a nice fat $500 check for this exact situation. Fight, fight, fight... go to social media, mainstream media, or any other media if they don't compensate you. It's just plain wrong!


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And your education level?


Much higher than yours obviously


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> They were sued and lost over this very practice. Go to green light hub and ask for more of a split. Most of the time at the end of the trip summary it says "surge was increased and shared with driver", yours does not. I got a nice fat $500 check for this exact situation. Fight, fight, fight... go to social media, mainstream media, or any other media if they don't compensate you. It's just plain wrong!


Media will snap at ANYTHING like this about Uber right now due to Dara.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> If you can't figure this out, it's why you're losing. It is so basic, am not going to explain. Fifth grade math.
> 
> Pro rated per hour. Get it? If not, you're on my level.
> 
> ...


Lol yep 41 mins for $34

$100 hour pro rated????

I don't want to be on your level, thanks


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


what in the world ?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Here again is another example of the futility of comparing what the pax paid with what driver took home.

OP made exactly what they were supposed to make on the ride, as it states in the language below the pay statement. 

We have no idea why the pax was charged a $93 service fee. Could have been an issue with their account that required the fee be paid on their next ride. Who knows? Or it could just be that Uber just straight robbed the pax of $93. Whatever it is, there is no reason to expect that Uber would pass that money on to the driver.

Again, what the pax pays has absolutely nothing to do with what we get paid. We get paid per mile/min plus any surge or incentive. Nothing else.

You should never should expect Uber to say “Hey man, we got numb-nuts to pay us an extra $93 for the ride, here’s your cut”


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

That's robbery, I'm sorry!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

On what level do i care how much Uber is getting? As long as the pax is not complaining, what's the beef?

Has anyone wondered how the pax felt paying that fee? I suspect not.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> On what level do i care how much Uber is getting? As long as the pax is not complaining, what's the beef?
> 
> Has anyone wondered how the pax felt paying that fee? I suspect not.


I did, a 4.9 rated dude taking a regular ride and being "taken for a ride" bigtime by Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> "taken for a ride" bigtime by Uber.


but the pax does see the estimated fee before confirming, sooooooo they knew in advance?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...


uber will continually increase their Profit while reducing driver earnings

Uber Hit With $650 Million Employment Tax Bill in New Jersey
Updated: Nov. 14, 2019, 11:35 AM
Uber Technologies Inc. owes New Jersey about $650 million in unemployment and disability insurance taxes because the rideshare company has been misclassifying drivers as independent contractors, the state's labor department said.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> 93 dollars in service fee! What type of service did they provide? A classic third world shake down.


Uber provides great service, but no lube.



MiamiKid said:


> And your education level?


I doubt that you comprehend the meaning of the word education &#128541;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nightrider82 said:


> Please explain how that pro rates close to $100/hour. I'll wait.
> 
> and looking at what you are making per hour instead of what you are making per mile is exactly why uber is winning.


Don't hold your breath waiting for a logical answer from that trolling idiot.

He obviously has nothing better to do with his time than come to the Complaints Forum and try to piss off justifably disgruntled Uber drivers by taking Uber's side on every issue.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Nightrider82 said:


> Lol yep 41 mins for $34
> 
> $100 hour pro rated????
> 
> I don't want to be on your level, thanks


right? I was thinking more like $47.90 per hour but Miamibaby must be right since he's never wrong

He might be factoring in daylight savings time, turning back the clock an hour would give you $47.90*2 = $95 if this happened during that hour I guess???


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> On what level do i care how much Uber is getting? As long as the pax is not complaining, what's the beef?
> 
> Has anyone wondered how the pax felt paying that fee? I suspect not.


Uber charging a huge "service fee?" Yeah, what is it for, why add it to my fare? Uber keeps drivers and investors in the dark.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


That is unbelievable. Uber is a thief. According to my experiences, I made $1 on each one mile. You drove 42 miles and you got $34 which is insane. Don't support uber to get richer and find a real job.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

just left the Uber greenlight hub, asked a guy about the fare, he said he'd look into it and email me within 1-2 days.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> just left the Uber greenlight hub, asked a guy about the fare, he said he'd look into it and email me within 1-2 days.


Ummm nope I wouldn't have left till I got resolution. He would have had a new buddy for 1-2 days I guess....


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


If I were you, I'd try to get that adjusted. If that didn't work, I'd be plastering this all over social media and local news groups. I am sure they wouldn't like to have this great example of ripping off us drivers.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> If you can't figure this out, it's why you're losing. It is so basic, am not going to explain. Fifth grade math.
> 
> Pro rated per hour. Get it? If not, you're on my level.
> 
> ...


Not even close to a pro-rated payout of $100 per hour. It was actually a 42.55 minute drive time, so 43 minutes. Then add in the non-paid pickup time, say 5-8 minutes, and OP was actually paid $33.97. So in round numbers, it was $33.97 for approximately 50 minutes of his time. So pro-rated per hour was more like $37.35 per hour. Not even close to $100 per hour @MiamiKid.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

radikia said:


> Much higher than yours obviously





NoPooPool said:


> Not even close to a pro-rated payout of $100 per hour. It was actually a 42.55 minute drive time, so 43 minutes. Then add in the non-paid pickup time, say 5-8 minutes, and OP was actually paid $33.97. So in round numbers, it was $33.97 for approximately 50 minutes of his time. So pro-rated per hour was more like $37.35 per hour. Not even close to $100 per hour @MiamiKid.


Pretty decent pay at any rate. Stop complaining or move on.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Doubt that. Ranting about the pay he
> 
> Pretty decent pay at any rate. Stop complaining or move on.


I agree. Not a bad hourly rate, but Uber is still screwing both the passenger, and the "driver partner" equally hard, with no lube.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

NoPooPool said:


> I agree. Not a bad hourly rate, but Uber is still screwing both the passenger, and the "driver partner" equally hard, with no lube.


So what? Could really care less. I utilize Uber as a rider all the time. Excellent service.

Also use Uber as a driver. Great extra income. When it no longer works, will move on.

And those liberals who promote AB5? Uber will take a much larger percentage, while implementing tighter driver control.

At that point I'd reevaluate. But, if you don't like it, get over it or quit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber charging a huge "service fee?" Yeah, what is it for, why add it to my fare? Uber keeps drivers and investors in the dark.


Strike!


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

at $.21/min you gotta pump the brakes bro....drive a lil slowwwwwer to get those $$$$'s up


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And those liberals who promote AB5? Uber will take a much larger percentage,


You know that, how?


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

UPDATE
I have already been in contact with a UC Berkeley labor research guy, he asks how frequently Uber takes such a high percentage. I hope all drivers spread the word and are on the lookout so we can find any more evidence of Uber's grift.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> You know that, how?


Wow, wow and wow!

HOW WOULD I NOT KNOW THAT?????



SHalester said:


> You know that, how?


And a little inside information. If ya know what I mean? &#127974;&#127974;&#127974;

MAGA 
&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


Guber and gryft wants to be profitable by the end of 2020. Now you know how. You're welcome. Obviously if they raise the rates that's another story, but where they gonna get money not only to trim the lose of a billion $ but to be profitable. Atleast they are trying. Lol.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


Uber only does what drivers ALLOW.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> Guber and gryft wants to be profitable by the end of 2020. Now you know how. You're welcome.


And I support profitability 100%!



Ubermcbc said:


> Guber and gryft wants to be profitable by the end of 2020. Now you know how. You're welcome. Obviously if they raise the rates that's another story, but where they gonna get money not only to trim the lose of a billion $ but to be profitable. Atleast they are trying. Lol.


BTW: The names are Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> UPDATE
> I have already been in contact with a UCLA Berkeley labor research guy, he asks how frequently Uber takes such a high percentage. I hope all drivers spread the word and are on the lookout so we can find any more evidence of Uber's grift.


If a majority of rideshare drivers send the screenshots of this highway robbery to all major business media outlets, that will make some noise and put some pressure on guber and gryft to back off a little. Hopefully more lawsuits which makes them never be a profitable company.



MiamiKid said:


> And I support profitability 100%!
> 
> 
> BTW: The names are Uber and Lyft.


I can call them shit and shat.
Ponzi scheme limited company.
Creator of modern day slavery society.

It shouldn't be a problem to you unless you work for them and have personal interests.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, strong personal interests. Work for them.
> 
> And advocate repealing the 13th Amendment!!!!
> &#128513;&#128513;


To me uber is guber and by guber you know what i mean, &#128169;. Lol.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Your education level is obvious. If it doesn't work for you, move on. Or is this all you can do?
> 
> You must be embarrassed?


I quit last year. Haven't gone online since Nov 2018. Much happier and relax. By the way, thanks for asking. Lol.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> I quit last year. Haven't gone online since Nov 2018. Much happier and relax. By the way, thanks for asking. Lol.


Good for you.

Suggestion: Let this, your hatred and tension go. Go forward. &#128077;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And a little inside information


ah, so complete conjecture on your part from the exact opposite coast?  Facts are Uber costs in calif will go up, not down. Their percent will go down as drivers may net net get more. You need to fire your birdie 'cause it was an epic fail. :coolio:


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Your education level is obvious. If it doesn't work for you, move on. Or is this all you can do?
> 
> You must be embarrassed?
> 
> ...


If it's so great why the management is not holding their stocks and unloading it at half price. You know why because they don't have a 0.00000000000000001% believe in their own company. They know the time is near that the stock worth will be in a single digit. Better cash now than sorry.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ah, so complete conjecture on your part from the exact opposite coast?  Facts are Uber costs in calif will go up, not down. Their percent will go down as drivers may net net get more. You need to fire your birdie 'cause it was an epic fail. :coolio:


Wow! You are seriously challenged. First of all. We're going to beat AB5 into the ground.

Second: If not? It's coming out of driver's pockets'. That I will GUARANTEE you.

All entertainment for us! &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! You are seriously challenged. First of all. We're going to beat AB5 into the ground.
> 
> Second: If not? It's coming out of driver's pockets'. That I will GUARANTEE you.
> 
> All entertainment for us! &#128526;&#128526;


Huh. So you are troll. I thought you are one of us. My bad.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Will take that all day long. Not at all concerned with what Uber makes. In fact, hope to see them more profitable!
> 
> Why would I take that ride, assuming everything's else is okay with it? Because, depending on the pickup time, it looks like it pro rates out to close to $100/hour.
> 
> ...


MiamiKid I'm here in Georgia too, I see your different post across this whole site and think you are completely and utterly full of shit.

I have a very strong feeling if we crossed paths in real life that you are a bum.
A straight up McDonald's burger flipper that Uber on the side.

I know a lot of contractors and business owners, absolutely all of them is concerned about all avenues of their money especially if they're being cheated by a middle man.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> If it's so great why the management is not holding their stocks and unloading it at half price. You know why because they don't have a 0.00000000000000001% believe in their own company. They know the time is near that the stock worth will be in a single digit. Better cash now than sorry.


But why are you into this so much? "You people'" are sadistic.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! You are seriously challenged.


yeah, yeah, next I'll be uneducated. blah bah, it is YOUR drill. You are involved in AB5 because? You move across the country and not tell anybody?  Please read AB5 and get back to us. Also, why you even care? Afraid it might leap to your state? We await your highly educated drivel.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> Huh. So you are troll. I thought you are one of us. My bad.


Of course I'm not one of "you people". 
&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> utterly full of shit.


but he is entertaining. :rollseyes:


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! You are seriously challenged. First of all. We're going to beat AB5 into the ground.
> 
> Second: If not? It's coming out of driver's pockets'. That I will GUARANTEE you.
> 
> All entertainment for us! &#128526;&#128526;


It's a downhill for guber. Their existence was solely based on IPO. It's a matter of time when they hand over their headquarter keys to the new management.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> It's a downhill for guber. Their existence was solely based on IPO. It's a matter of time when they hand over their headquarter keys to the new management.


We'll see. Betting they're in for the long haul.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> But why are you into this so much? "You people'" are sadistic.


Hey I have my money stuck in the lawauits before this ship goes further down, downtown or wherever they bury it. Lol.



SHalester said:


> but he is entertaining. :rollseyes:


I agree. 100%.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Yup! Uber will keep doing whatever they want to do, Uber over charge the pax and rob the drivers is nothing new, Stand up for something or fall for anything.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Yup! Uber will keep doing whatever they want to do, Uber over charge the pax and rob the drivers is nothing new, Stand up for something or fall for anything.


Corporate America all the way!!!!


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> Yup! Uber will keep doing whatever they want to do, Uber over charge the pax and rob the drivers is nothing new, Stand up for something or fall for anything.


Most of us know about it but tell this to the MiamiKid. I don't think this matters to him. He is making a decent money per trolling post. MiamiKid, am I right? What's the pay looks like. If it's decent, I may "Join you", lol.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> I did, a 4.9 rated dude taking a regular ride and being "taken for a ride" bigtime by Uber.


And yet he ordered the ride after seeing his price.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> Most of us know about it but tell this to the MiamiKid. I don't think this matters to him. He is making a decent money per trolling post. MiamiKid, am I right? What's the pay looks like. If it's decent, I may "Join you", lol.


&#127974;&#127974;&#127974;&#127974;&#128077;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> UPDATE
> I have already been in contact with a UC Berkeley labor research guy, he asks how frequently Uber takes such a high percentage. I hope all drivers spread the word and are on the lookout so we can find any more evidence of Uber's grift.


Where do people get this evidence & post these misdeeds to what? Shame Uber?
News flash!
Uber execs have no conscience & there is enough evidence to fill an ocean & drivers get next to nothing because the lawyers are making out like bandits.

Drivers had power BEFORE OVER SATURATION. Now, there's a thousand drivers to replace every driver that quits or gets deactivated.

It won't get better. Gig economics has determined drivers will accept anything ridesharing gangsters do.





Ubermcbc said:


> If a majority of rideshare drivers send the screenshots of this highway robbery to all major business media outlets, that will make some noise and put some pressure on guber and gryft to back off a little. Hopefully more lawsuits which makes them never be a profitable company.
> 
> 
> I can call them shit and shat.
> ...


So MF over drivers comparing ridesharing to slavery. Any dumbass knows slaves had no choice.

Uber/Lyft doesn't know a driver exists until driver MAKES A CHOICE to SIGN UP FOR RIDESHARING and get screwed every way possible.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Where do people get this evidence & post these misdeeds to what? Shame Uber?
> News flash!
> Uber execs have no conscience & there is enough evidence to fill an ocean & drivers get next to nothing because the lawyers are making out like bandits.
> 
> ...


Remember the time when drivers were told that the pay is going to be 80-20 ratio (not 29-71). They locked down the drivers first so most of them have no choice but to work for them. What's the difference between guber and 1600 century slave owner. I see resemblance.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Jesus, this Miamikid guy is worse than Cold Fusion.

You must have a ton of skeletons in your closet, son, to have an id as awful as yours.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> I quit last year. Haven't gone online since Nov 2018. Much happier and relax. By the way, thanks for asking. Lol.


My goal spring 2019 was to quit by Sept but I quit in July.

The transition was hard then a MF because I got used to the extra income & at the same time I saw my real job was gonna play out (once we taught the robots to do our jobs-imagine THAT).

I have a job now that only pays $26.60/hr but my drive is 2.9 miles there so I can drive 2 mos on 1 tank of gas and no freeway BS.

My life is SO good without an algorithm boss.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

IR12 said:


> My goal spring 2019 was to quit by Sept but I quit in July.
> 
> The transition was hard then a MF because I got used to the extra income & at the same time I saw my real job was gonna play out (once we taught the robots to do our jobs-imagine THAT).
> 
> ...


Good for you. Rideshare/taxi are not easy to quit if you work one year or more for them. These jobs make people lazy. Some might won't agree but making up your own schedule and taking days off without letting your boss know about it are great perks, but what's the point when this job gives drivers equal amount of stress and you are at the mercy of one wrong complain by the pax for deactivation. There is life outside of guber world which is not as stressful as many think.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Did you dead mile it back? $34 for *43 mins of your time isn't bad only if the ride was close to your residents and it was your last trip. Uber charges whatever it wants.*


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Will take that all day long. Not at all concerned with what Uber makes. In fact, hope to see them more profitable!
> 
> Why would I take that ride, assuming everything's else is okay with it? Because, depending on the pickup time, it looks like it pro rates out to close to $100/hour.
> 
> ...


LOL....more like $45 an hour....


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

All of this talk about the driver's hourly.

We're not employees!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SatMan said:


> LOL....more like $45 an hour....


$100, 45, 50 whatever? Who cares?

Excellent money for the skill set.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> $100, 45, 50 whatever? Who cares?
> 
> Excellent money for the skill set.
> 
> ...


God forbid you say the words "I was wrong" but that's too hard for you.

Obviously math isn't your strong suit. I wouldn't keep asking people their education level because you make yourself look more f

My two cents (and I can actually count to two, unlike you).



OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


@OC-Moe try reaching out to Jalopnik too. They did an article about this a while back. They'd love the update.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

<----- (Banging head against wall wondering when everyone will get this)

Folks, the days of drivers getting paid 75% - 80% of what pax paid went away years ago. It is long gone and it is not coming back. 

When you agree to Uber/Lyft’s terms, you agree to get paid at your market’s mile/min rate plus any incentives and surge that may apply, minus any fees. Anything they take from the pax above that is not yours. You are not being robbed. It sucks that it is this way, but that is the terms you agree with in order to drive.

If anything, pax is being robbed because they are paying well above and beyond what it actually costs to provide the ride. THIS is the angle that needs to be played up if you want people to get outraged. This is because A) you have no argument to stand on as long as they are paying you exactly what you are contracted to be paid, and B) the media only really cares about the plight of riders.

If you want a fair payout based on what the pax actually paid, the best way to accomplish this is to get riders to realize they are paying way too much. Screaming that you want more of the money that Uber/Lyft are stealing from pax will get you nowhere.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


Put this on their Facebook page and shame then into paying up. This is the worst one I've seen.



New2This said:


> God forbid you say the words "I was wrong" but that's too hard for you.
> 
> Obviously math isn't your strong suit. I wouldn't keep asking people their education level because you make yourself look more f
> 
> My two cents (and I can actually count to two, unlike you)


Lol, I had to hit the "show ignored content" to see who you were replying to. Don't feed the troll!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I have been going back and forth with this idiot about the poor paying customers and how I am out to just make a buck. This is the reason why. We get screwed by goober to the point that we treat rides poorly. I believe that goober should split the booking fee and take like 10% to the TOTAL fare. Not a god damn dime more! But, we are here, this is what it is. Customers that ask me how much goober takes, they mostly are shocked by how little we get. Usually results in cash tip.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

I believe the original post has to be an error. I would definitely go to your local green light hub. That trip should pay more like this one. Or more actually.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I will drive you there for like $100 cash dude


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

and uber blew all that money and they dont know how beside blameing us 

the ones giving them free money

1.1 billion every 90 days burn rate 11 million a day


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


in situations like this tell those pricks to go screw them self and then quit if its possible for you to do so. no one who does all the work deserves to be screwed over like this.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> in situations like this tell those pricks to go screw them self and then quit if its possible for you to do so. no one who does all the work deserves to be screwed over like this.


Guber starts manipulating surge in 2015. This is not a rocket science to figure it out. Get another phone and turn on the rider app simultaneously with your driver app. So many drivers doing trips without a single penny surge but guber has been charging pax 2x or 3x. It's going to get worse as they are planning to be a profitable company by the end of 2020.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


How else is your boss going to get his $25million house in Berkeley, I think.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


That's about $20 more than the cab company get's off an ENTIRE SHIFT of mine.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

As soon as there is a shortage of drivers Uber will not take 71% of any total fare.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> in Southern California there are no more surge multipliers, just flat surge and there was none on the map in this area.


They still do surge and adjustment, but they don't look the same.


----------



## Rock King (Dec 28, 2018)

I quit driving shortly after they pulled this stunt. Being stuck in traffic at a big event for a flat rate surge was not really profitable. At first it was a good little side gig, but they just kept taking more and more until it wasn’t worth it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> What is really ironic, is they call it the take rate. Same as the house calls it at the casino. F Uber!


Uber claims the take rate is 21%



SHalester said:


> On what level do i care how much Uber is getting? As long as the pax is not complaining, what's the beef?
> 
> Has anyone wondered how the pax felt paying that fee? I suspect not.


Because pax deal with you based on how they are treated. The driver IS Uber in the pax eyes and therefore YOU are ripping them off.



jazzapt said:


> <----- (Banging head against wall wondering when everyone will get this)
> 
> Folks, the days of drivers getting paid 75% - 80% of what pax paid went away years ago. It is long gone and it is not coming back.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, Uber reports a 21% take rate. Uber doesn't tell Wall Street that the old take rate was a %fare vs today take rate is %driver earnings.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


That's just horrible


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


Uber was like. "Bro, we Corp peeps gotta eat too". And eat big time. This should hit the news and it will make Uber substantially embarrassed.



tohunt4me said:


> Uber SKIMS just like Casino also.


Uber is pretty much a Casino for drivers that pays good often, but also takes more money often from drivers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> therefore YOU are ripping them off.


thank goodness for me my pax haven't crossed that bridge, but then again I don't get surge customers paying and arm n a leg.....Even with that, they see what the estimate fare will be before the select; so really they have nobody to be upset with but their own decision.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Let me guess, they likely said the discrepancies were taxes and fees?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


When UberX started in 2014 I was told they only took around 10% from the drivers on each ride, then 25%. Now they take almost the whole charge. This should be illegal. They should only get a small fee for each ride, let's say 5% at most.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> If you can't figure this out, it's why you're losing. It is so basic, am not going to explain. Fifth grade math.
> 
> Pro rated per hour. Get it? If not, you're on my level.
> 
> ...


Like you,I am not an angry person. I am retired and do this part time. That doesn't change the fact that your math is very bad. That is not near a $100 per hour for the driver.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Like you,I am not an angry person. I am retired and do this part time. That doesn't change the fact that your math is very bad. That is not near a $100 per hour for the driver.


Why would this bother you? Have already said it's closer to $50.

But that's not the point. The point is who cares what Uber's making? White collar professional's do not care. It either works, for us, or it doesn't.

On Uber's side 100%.

And in case you're wondering, totally not focused on the accuracy of the math.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Why would this bother you? Have already said it's closer to $50.
> 
> But that's not the point. The point is who cares what Uber's making? White collar professional's do not care. It either works, for us, or it doesn't.
> 
> ...


Here's your sign.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Why would this bother you? Have already said it's closer to $50.
> 
> But that's not the point. The point is who cares what Uber's making? White collar professional's do not care. It either works, for us, or it doesn't.
> 
> ...


Uber states that each ride is a contract BETWEEN DRIVER AND PASSENGER. Uber then says that the PASSENGER PAYS THE DRIVERS 100% OF THE FARE AND THE DRIVER PAYS UBER THE FEES.

For this ride, it will look like the driver made $170 and paid Uber $130.

It is legal fiction and a way that Uber is getting away with murder on the liability end and escaping their tax burdens.

With this setup, driver is not an independent contractor. He's an employee and Uber is a taxi company--not a technology/booking company.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber thinks it deserves a 71% take rate!!


You got it all wrong......
Uber doesn't assume it deserves 71%.
Uber figures you're only worth 29%.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> All of this talk about the driver's hourly.
> 
> We're not employees!


if i cant cancel or see the details of my contracts they treat me like one so i need workers comp, soc security vredits, unemployment insurances maintenance gas reimbursment etc etc etc

their choice

far as im concerned its piece work where 2 rides an hour will be everyones average, i need to make a legal wage over my costs nothing more nothing less, thats $10 minimum per ride 2 of those an hour is $20 - $10 in costs is $10 an hour, crappy but legal & fare i cant or will never choose to work for less than $10 an hour or give people rides for $3-8 gross gtfoh

not even in the 1980s would i agree to such terms thats for literal children to deliver trash to the curb or my drink to the table lol

im guessing soon we will all get details of the contracts & if idiots want to super scab at $3-8 a ride & .60 a mile they can fail by design 96% of the time with full discloser although the contracts will still be in breach of the 13th amendment, cant agree to work for free even with all the details

but then ill stop caring you saw the ride was $3-8 & took it i have zero empathy for you at that point but thanks for serving the community, i drive for profit only


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> if i cant cancel or see the details of my contracts they treat me like one so i need workers comp, soc security vredits, unemployment insurances maintenance gas reimbursment etc etc etc
> 
> their choice
> 
> ...


No sympathy. If it doesn't work for you, QUIT DRIVING.

Problem solved. My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivers get their mileage and minute rates and Uber keeps the rest. Unless they’re feeling benevolent which isn’t likely.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Meanwhile, Uber reports a 21% take rate. Uber doesn't tell Wall Street that the old take rate was a %fare vs today take rate is %driver earnings.


Uber sucks. I get it. I've gotten it for 4 1/2 years. But I either deal with how much they suck, or I walk away from it. But I stick with it because I still like the money I make.

I know how much I should make on each ride based on mile/min/surge + incentive. As long as they aren't cheating me out of that, I will keep driving. Being obsessed with how much the rider paid for that ride will give me undue stress.

I know there will be times when Uber gets more than 50% of what pax paid on my rides. But I also know I've had plenty of situations where I've gotten paid upwards of $15 for rides I did not give (CTB), and as much as an extra $17 on rides where pax paid base (sticky surge). I guarantee many of you have made even more. That money has to come from somewhere.

At the end of the day, as long as you are getting paid exactly what you are contracted to be paid, you are not getting screwed. It is the person who paid 40%-50% more than the ride costs who is.


----------



## Bigman86 (Dec 31, 2018)

OC-Moe said:


> in Southern California there are no more surge multipliers, just flat surge and there was none on the map in this area.


In jersey there aren't any surge multipliers anymore either just straight flat surge charge. I checked 3 of my higher paid rides from the other night and I was charged by Uber in order 55%, 50% and a little more than 40% of the ride. Of course the 55% taken out was my higher paid surge trip.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> Uber sucks. I get it. I've gotten it for 4 1/2 years. But I either deal with how much they suck, or I walk away from it. But I stick with it because I still like the money I make.
> 
> I know how much I should make on each ride based on mile/min/surge + incentive. As long as they aren't cheating me out of that, I will keep driving. Being obsessed with how much the rider paid for that ride will give me undue stress.
> 
> ...


nah homey
every ride i give is pretty much the same $65+ they charge around $85 for i long haul the toll they usually get 9 sometimes 18

during storms or rush hours when its surging they try to charge double not going to happen ill tell rider as soon as i pull up if the charged you more than $120 for this ride ill do it for half cuz theyre paying me less than that & usually get a big tip while saving em $50+

waive their cancel fee if charged and take em off books if they dont want to deal i say im sorry but im cancelling

i will never in life let these criminal cowards make $100, $80, $70, $60, $50, $40, an hour off my labor NEVER $9-19 is bad enough

if one of these cowards wants to look me in the eye & offer me $1-2 net to deliver them 1-10 miles or stand face to face & try to steal $1 out of my pocket, id consider it but until these cowards balls drop theyll be getting less than the 20% i signed up for actually xl 28% and 90%+ of their attempts to human traffic me will be ignored or cancelled

they can keep hiding behind their criminal app inventing new games cuz i can play games too doesnt cost me a dime as 90+% of the rides are worthless to me $2-8 lmao go somewhere child you not getting in my ride for that foh wait longer for some idiot hope you enjoyed the uber lyft community experience

tldr
since they started taking 90% of surges, surge rides are usually ignored only time people spending double is during snow storms plenty of options for riders during rush hour to get to airport so itll be 8 ants none getting a ride because its nice weather & the trip costs $100-$250 more than it did 5 minutes ago or will 30 minutes from now

id say they were idiots if i knew they werent organized crime, cuz the 1 idiot ant that gets the 1 idiot pax who paid uber $180 an hour & rider made $30 after costs made uber the same as 50 minimum fares

the algo knows it can get a few idiots every rish hour and get 150+ minimum fares for 3 rides then it dynamically goes back to base rides priceless ciz its not surging cuz of lack of drivers anymore its the time that triggers it haha cuz theres no reason to charge an extra $100+ when theres 8 of every tier within a mile so it no longer has anything with supply & demand its just straight gouging now lol


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


I don't think you are seeing this from the Uber point of view here. Uber sees almost $34 from the fare vanishing in the haze and would like to reduce that shrinkage.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> Uber sucks. I get it. I've gotten it for 4 1/2 years. But I either deal with how much they suck, or I walk away from it. But I stick with it because I still like the money I make.
> 
> I know how much I should make on each ride based on mile/min/surge + incentive. As long as they aren't cheating me out of that, I will keep driving. Being obsessed with how much the rider paid for that ride will give me undue stress.
> 
> ...


I was not talking about getting screwed.
Uber reports take rate in public filings and pax believe that is their take rate of the fare; vastly overstating the driver portion of the fare. Hence, lower or no tips.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> nah homey
> every ride i give is pretty much the same $65+ they charge around $85 for i long haul the toll they usually get 9 sometimes 18
> 
> during storms or rush hours when its surging they try to charge double not going to happen ill tell rider as soon as i pull up if the charged you more than $120 for this ride ill do it for half cuz theyre paying me less than that & usually get a big tip while saving em $50+
> ...


unless you TCP or have hella commercial insurance, cash trips are a tad risky but you right


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

I think I found some of your missing driver pay. Uber had to make up losing money on this one.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> unless you TCP or have hella commercial insurance, cash trips are a tad risky but you right


police puc not running no stings during blizzards or at 3-7am at nice hotels thats 90% of my biz & i can give 2 doo doos irs audit me & puc fine me make it public record cuz i have evidence and thousands of human trafficking attempts bring it

all my other scheduled rides are paid in advance from regular friends

ill print 50,000+ time stamped screenshots, emails, audio recordings, videos of uber lyfts blatant illegal activity, lies, edited receipts, requests to violate the law for the court & public record & have a back up account to take requests the next day if my main ones go down which happens anyway every year or 2 by mistake anyway

only way my $50+ an hour xl rides go away is if uber lyft gets shut down

its organized crime i know how to earn uber lyft negligent causing harm to public safety & dont verify millions of documents only background checks and mvr checks thats a 15 million dollar staircase & 25 million worth of parties & cocaine cant be bothered verifying drivers documents, you can even buy driver rider accounts online

no one cares lol theres videos on you tube verify drivers doing 40 minutes of labor & getting $2-4 gross lmao you are a slave you have zero rights, it literally shows ypu "$4 or less" & "30+ minutes"of drive time neglecting the 5-10+ minutes it takes to park go on get food leave & youre 10-30+ minutes from home lmao woohoo .17 profit for driving 40+ minutes if that, theyre not even hiding it the sheer audacity of showing illegal contracts that net .17 an hour& the government is not protecting you they are profiting lmao they get a cut from every ride if you lose money on it uber lyft puc city airport sure didnt lmao its on billions of receipts youre the dog getting its nose rubbed in its own doo doo, sooner you realize it sooner you can learn to game the game back or move on because its a 96% chance you lose tjeres 5-10+ fingers taking your pie it went from 20% to 50-90% lmao they label a penny "premium" the algo not human it wants to play a game thermonuclear war 99% is the goal & the only way to won is to not play for most


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> nah homey
> every ride i give is pretty much the same $65+ they charge around $85 for i long haul the toll they usually get 9 sometimes 18
> 
> during storms or rush hours when its surging they try to charge double not going to happen ill tell rider as soon as i pull up if the charged you more than $120 for this ride ill do it for half cuz theyre paying me less than that & usually get a big tip while saving em $50+
> ...


UBER ROCKS!!!

MAGA 
⛳⛳⛳


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> Uber sucks. I get it. I've gotten it for 4 1/2 years. But I either deal with how much they suck, or I walk away from it. But I stick with it because I still like the money I make.


Well good for you but other people are talking here and they have the right to do so regardless of what you think about it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Well good for you but other people are talking here and they have the right to do so regardless of what you think about it.


They have the right to talk. And I have the absolute right to support Uber 100%!

UBER ROCKS!

MAGA


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Corporate America all the way!!!!


You must see the obvious problems with Uber right?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Jesus, this Miamikid guy is worse than Cold Fusion.
> 
> You must have a ton of skeletons in your closet, son, to have an id as awful as yours.


FREE MARKET CAPITALISM ALL THE WAY!
⛳⛳⛳⛳&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;&#128184;&#128184;&#128741;&#128741;



goneubering said:


> You must see the obvious problems with Uber right?


None whatsoever. If you don't like the terms?

QUIT DRIVING!

PROBLEM SOLVED



nonononodrivethru said:


> Jesus, this Miamikid guy is worse than Cold Fusion.
> 
> You must have a ton of skeletons in your closet, son, to have an id as awful as yours.


Speak for yourself &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> FREE MARKET CAPITALISM ALL THE WAY!
> ⛳⛳⛳⛳&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;&#128184;&#128184;&#128741;&#128741;
> 
> 
> ...


Well you're obviously just trolling now so even though you've made some good points in the past I'm putting you on Ignore.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Well good for you but other people are talking here and they have the right to do so regardless of what you think about it.


And they have their right to complain about it. This is the complaint forum after all. I'm just trying to offer another line of thinking (as is my right as well) because I don't see the point of constantly reviewing fares to check Uber/Lyft's take.

Neither company is in the business anymore of paying drivers a percent of the money they take from riders. They haven't been for years. When you agree to their terms, you are agreeing to be paid per mile/min + surge and incentives. That is what your services to them are worth to them.  There is nothing in the terms that should lead anyone to believe they will receive a certain percentage of what pax paid. Those days are long gone.

So unless you plan to take action by attempting to enact change, or by saying this is BS and walk away instead of being treated like this, all you doing by checking what pax paid is making yourself angry and bitter. So is it really worth it?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

did you email them to adjust the fare? if so can you please post their reply?



goneubering said:


> Well you're obviously just trolling now so even though you've made some good points in the past I'm putting you on Ignore.


you haven't put miamikid on ignore yet?..lol. i had him on ignore since he started trolling the uber protests thread right around the ipo.

he was the guy saying the protests wouldnt do anything and he would drive anyway, personally i'm not fond of scabs and he seemed _almost_ as if he were from the uber corporate troll farm. he may be i'm not sure, but hey how did those little inneffective strikes turn out? oh yeah ab5 and 900 million in legal costs to hope to preserve their business.

like i had said at the time, the wise move would be to come to the table with real uber drivers representing our actual concerns.

too late now, go tell dara "i told you so" for me :woot:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> And they have their right to complain about it. This is the complaint forum after all. I'm just trying to offer another line of thinking because I don't see the point of constantly reviewing fares to check Uber/Lyft's take.
> 
> Neither company is in the business anymore of paying drivers a percent of the money they take from riders. They haven't been for years. When you agree to their terms, you are agreeing to be paid per mile/min + surge and incentives. That is what your services to them are worth to them. There is nothing in the terms that should lead anyone to believe they will receive a certain percentage of what pax paid. Those days are long gone.
> 
> So unless you plan to take action by attempting to enact change, or by saying this is BS and walk away instead of being treated like this, all you doing by checking what pax paid is making yourself angry and bitter. So is it really worth it?


Very well stated.



got a p said:


> did you email them to adjust the fare? if so can you please post their reply?
> 
> 
> you haven't put miamikid on ignore yet?..lol. i had him on ignore since he started trolling the uber protests thread right around the ipo.
> ...


Still here and scabbing hard. Happen to have a very, very different viewpoint than the complaining, striking drivers. And, in talking to corporate on a regular basis, can confirm the majority of drivers agree with my line of thinking.

We want to stay IC Status all the way. We agreed to, and support, the current pay structure. And we have every right to be on this forum, and will.

We strongly oppose AB5. California is a joke. It's a welfare state ready for collapse. Personally, will be laughing at the driver's who supported this nonsense. And "hats off" to the stronger, educated and professional driver's who had the guts to stand up to this.

UBER ROCKS! &#128077;
&#128526;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Jesus, this Miamikid guy is worse than Cold Fusion.
> 
> You must have a ton of skeletons in your closet, son, to have an id as awful as yours.


Whoa, they're not even close. Cold Fusion is actually funny.

Miami Kid sucks. I actually agree with him on AB5. But he's still a steaming pile of doody. Worst poster on the site hands down.

With an attitude like his you can take solace in the fact that he probably gets his food effed with wherever he goes. He's probably ingested more bodily fluids than Riley Reid and doesn't even realize it.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Very well stated.
> 
> 
> Still here and scabbing hard. Happen to have a very, very different viewpoint than the complaining, striking drivers. And, in talking to corporate on a regular basis, can confirm the majority of drivers agree with my line of thinking.
> ...


If you recall i was posting that if uber and Lyft didn't cone to the negotiating table with drivers, seeing as it's not a factory where we can protest as a union like they used to, government will step in and do what the union historically has done.

I posted that this would be less favorable to everyone involved, the ball was in ubers court and they made the wrong decision. The last pay cut was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Nightrider82 said:


> Lol yep 41 mins for $34
> 
> $100 hour pro rated????
> 
> I don't want to be on your level, thanks


Must be some common core math.



BuberDriver said:


> right? I was thinking more like $47.90 per hour but Miamibaby must be right since he's never wrong
> 
> He might be factoring in daylight savings time, turning back the clock an hour would give you $47.90*2 = $95 if this happened during that hour I guess???


Ya, that is a decent per hour for that ride, but did it take the driver way out in la la land? Then had to eat 30 miles to get back to Earth??? If so that makes it more like $23 gross and about 18 net after gas.

Worst part about this is the rider thinks the driver is getting 70% of that so likely no tip at all.



REX HAVOC said:


> When UberX started in 2014 I was told they only took around 10% from the drivers on each ride, then 25%. Now they take almost the whole charge. This should be illegal. They should only get a small fee for each ride, let's say 5% at most.


I'd be happy at a consistent max steal rate of 30% or so including that booking fee. Then no ride should ever pay out less than $5, even a short ride. A short ride they will just have to cough up some out of that booking fee.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> Uber is intensely greedy...
> View attachment 377577
> 
> View attachment 377578


Why I don't take surge trips.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Dinoberra said:


> Why I don't take surge trips.


yup thats ghost car & screenshot time i only want 1 ride know how to screen for it & can always double up the next day when weathers better


----------

